# bge0 watchdog timeout resetting



## philo_neo (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi,
I've installed FreeBSD 10.3 on HP Proliant 150ML G6, i have a issue because my network shutdown with the message : *bge0 watchdog timeout resetting*, i read a threads about it but without result !
may be my kernel issue ?

Regards
Philo


----------

